# Free ride ski biking



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

This is an ausome new sport guys every mountain biker should try it. To much snow,no problem just put on the skis and let it rip. We need to get more riders into this sport and start pushing more ski resorts to allow us on their property and chair lifts. Check my photos at http://community.webshots.com/user/dewey1111 and check www.winterxbike.com for equipment ideas though we are not using their kits we have designed plans of our own,that work great and the bikes handle unbelieveably well in the snow The photo is us at the top of the Glade Trail at Mount Hood Oregon.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Guess the photo did not make it lets try again. This is a group of our riders at the top of the Glade Trail at Mount Hood, run 4+ miles downhill from Timberline Lodge to Govt. Camp the trail is very fast and varried terrain you can run it as fast as your balls will allow you to go.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

**** why aint these photos working


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

here it is


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

gotta have de' skillz


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

pic is working now


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

another shot of a couple of the bikes


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

one question, how do you slow down? DO you have do the the snowboarding/skiing way where you go side to side or what?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

But adreniline and fear are one and the same right


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Hockey stop or carve just like stoping or slowing on skis or snow boards you can get the tail whipping side to side and scrub speed fairly well. then there is always the panic flinstone stop


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

I saw some ones where you kept your tires on and just put part of the wheel through part of the ski. You seen that kind in action at all?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> I saw some ones where you kept your tires on and just put part of the wheel through part of the ski. You seen that kind in action at all?


 seen them but never tried them these work so well but I guess you would still have some braking ability that way though


----------



## ghr7891 (Feb 27, 2004)

That sounds like a good project. The winter X ones are a little expensive, how much do yours cost, and can I just use a pair of skiblades I have lying around. 
EDIT-I looked some more, I can buy a set for 129 and just used my old skiblades, thats sick!!!!!!-EDIT


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

I was at Taos Ski Valley over the weekend and all the Lift ops. use ski bikes to get around.
They look like they're havin a blast..


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

ghr7891 said:


> That sounds like a good project. The winter X ones are a little expensive, how much do yours cost, and can I just use a pair of skiblades I have lying around.
> EDIT-I looked some more, I can buy a set for 129 and just used my old skiblades, thats sick!!!!!!-EDIT


 You can use ski blades if they are not to short. if they are double ended you can actually slide backwards for stunts. We are buying used snow skis at the Goodwill for any where between $5 and $15 just cut them off to the length you want, but be sure to seal the cut off ends enamel paint works well. We are fabricating our own mounts, and Red line stunt pegs work great for the pegs, the kind the kids are putting on the rear axles, they are tapered just enough the fit into the bottom bracket hole so the can't slip down when bolted together. Some guys have built additional braces from the outter end of the peg back to the frame, makes a better platform for your feet. We are ending up around 50 bucks into each bike using spare bike parts from around the garage. The suspension bikes look trick but you really don't even feel the difference when you are on the snow unless you are really getting big air then even just front suspension makes a big diff.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

one more thing don't forget to bungee your skis together it keeps them flat in the air so you don't land looking like this. Go from the front of each ski up to the bike then a loose one between the skis in the middle leave it plenty loose so you can turn the front end, but it will keep the front ski from coming up in you face


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

No posts for a while now guys. So is any body building one of these?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

How is the ski bike building going guys ? I have gotten E-mails from a few of you for additional tips


----------



## summitlt (Jan 30, 2004)

I made something similar to that, but just for the front. I use it in places where theres no trails.

I just used a regular ski and cut it down. The mount is some angle iron that sticks up and bolts run through the rim to hold it on.

Heres a pic fo a autocad drawing, sorry, no digi camera.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

I think all the snow is melted now...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> I think all the snow is melted now...


Not yet there is still snow at Mnt Hood hoping to get at least one more trip up before it is gone but it is melting fast


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*Here is my ski-bike...*

only ridden it once....jumping is sketchy.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

RIGHT ON MAN welcome aboard those are the WinterXbike mounts aren't they ?Isn't it a blast Yeah you have to be right on your landings those skis are not very forgiving are they. Do you have any ski resorts near you that allow them? Iam in Vancouver Washington and we run them @ Mount Hood Oregon there is an awesome out of bounds trail that has tons of ski and snow board traffic so it is fairly well groomed it is a 4+ mile down hill from Timberline Lodge to Govt. Camp. We will be going to Snoqualmie Pass near Seattle next season they allow them on slopes with access by 3 lifts and terrain parks Good to hear you are enjoying this Have fun man


----------



## Vikingo 3 (May 23, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> You can use ski blades if they are not to short. if they are double ended you can actually slide backwards for stunts. We are buying used snow skis at the Goodwill for any where between $5 and $15 just cut them off to the length you want, but be sure to seal the cut off ends enamel paint works well. We are fabricating our own mounts, and Red line stunt pegs work great for the pegs, the kind the kids are putting on the rear axles, they are tapered just enough the fit into the bottom bracket hole so the can't slip down when bolted together. Some guys have built additional braces from the outter end of the peg back to the frame, makes a better platform for your feet. We are ending up around 50 bucks into each bike using spare bike parts from around the garage. The suspension bikes look trick but you really don't even feel the difference when you are on the snow unless you are really getting big air then even just front suspension makes a big diff.


Hey, that looks pretty cool. Do you have any mesurements that need to be taken in consideration? You know, I dont want to make it to high, or use ski blades that are too short or too long.
any ideas to do that on sand?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Vikingo 3 said:


> Hey, that looks pretty cool. Do you have any mesurements that need to be taken in consideration? You know, I dont want to make it to high, or use ski blades that are too short or too long.
> any ideas to do that on sand?


About 90 cm works well on the skis as far as the mount height we are all using 4 inch on the rear and it varies 6 to 8 inch up front depending on bike and rider preferance we have found that the added front end height helps keep the front ski afloat in deep powder snow if you are interested in building one of these E mail me I will be gled to give any additional info to assist you hope you build one and join in this is awesome every rider should try it


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

That looks cool. too bad the two new posts are in the middle of the thread.


----------



## scuba_steve07 (Apr 13, 2004)

im doing my senior project on something like that. im keeping both wheels on and running a snowboard w/ the tire sticking out in the front and a homemade spiked tire. ill post the pics when its finished.


----------



## Vikingo 3 (May 23, 2004)

scuba_steve07 said:


> im doing my senior project on something like that. im keeping both wheels on and running a snowboard w/ the tire sticking out in the front and a homemade spiked tire. ill post the pics when its finished.


Cool, post your pictures, and tell us how did it work


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

I know this is last winters thread but it's snowing now here in Tahoe and I wondered if there is anyone who is using the WinterXbike set up? I was going to fabricate something but realized that the mounts on the WinterXbike kit is spring loaded so the skis always stay lined up. I'm planning on getting the mounts with the peg for $129. Right now I'm waiting to see if Mt. Rose allows them because I got a season pass there. If I found out about these before I got the pass, I would have gotten a Northstar/Sierra pass since I know they allow them.

Also, does anyone how these work on an 04 Stinky??

Any thoughts?


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

http://www.slopecycle.com/site.html

I saw these at interbike. They are by far the best design as far as premade ones! you can actaully bunny-hop these and they are very stable and confidence inspiring. very easy to do tricks on and built stout.


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

That seems pretty stout and simple which is usually the best however, I like the idea of being able to sit AND suspension is always nice. Besides, it will give my bike a purpose during the winter.


----------



## mtbman4 (Jan 28, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> one question, how do you slow down? DO you have do the the snowboarding/skiing way where you go side to side or what?


Just bail, man!


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*wow talk about bringing out the dead*

But the snow is coming fast and I am looking forward to it. I cant wait for the first Mnt Hood run on the bikes CANT WAIT. How about you Jon looking forward to being scared again ? Winter x bike kits should be awesome but I haven't seen them myself. but our home fab one work great as long as your skis are bungeed to keep them flat in the air. We hope to plan a trip to Snoqualmie pass this year ( near Seattle Wash) they will allow us on the lifts and terrain parks Have a great winter guys and stay on your bike........ P.S If you do go with the winterXbike kit they have adapters availabe for 20mm front axles depending on what fork you are running. We have built ski specific bike so we still have our wheeled bike rideable for year round use with out any cross over


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Have fun!! I will be picking up a WinterXBike kit (without skis) this afternoon and get some used or cheap short skis Saturday. Hopefully, I'll be ready to use them at Boreal on Sunday with the Stinky. I'll let you all know how it works.


----------



## MIRANDA (Mar 14, 2004)

y prefer snowscoots 
http://www.snowscoot.com/pages/ang/matos.htm


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

I did a search on this site (winterxbike) about a week ago because my friend told me about it like a year ago and now i found it again, thanks guys!


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

*PLACES THAT ALLOW THEM!!!*
http://www.winterxbike.com/resorts.asp


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

You should put a super-monster on one of those.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*question*

better to have a high or low handle bar set up?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

High bars seem to work better at least for me I am running a 2 inch taller ski mount in the front (than the rear) we have made front mounts as tall as 10 inches high for some bikes it is just like any other ride. What works best for the rider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannyb (Apr 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You should put a super-monster on one of those.


or a rigid carbon fork.


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Well, it's a done deal. I just picked up the whole set (skis, pegs, mounts). The build quality looks top notch and the skis are made by Elan I think. I went ahead and got the skis since I didn't want to risk getting the wrong size and not be able to turn for $hit. I also didn't want to get cheapys. I'll be trying them out on Sunday at Boreal Ridge so I'll let you all know how it went.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Pyro said:


> Well, it's a done deal. I just picked up the whole set (skis, pegs, mounts). The build quality looks top notch and the skis are made by Elan I think. I went ahead and got the skis since I didn't want to risk getting the wrong size and not be able to turn for $hit. I also didn't want to get cheapys. I'll be trying them out on Sunday at Boreal Ridge so I'll let you all know how it went.


Right on Your going to love it Definetly let me know what you think after Sunday and have a ball man


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> Right on Your going to love it Definetly let me know what you think after Sunday and have a ball man


I'll definitely keep you posted. Here's a picture of it put together in the garage. Sorry about the crowded pic but it was butt cold outside so I took a quick pic in the garage.


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Let's try it again. I hope it works....


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*winter*

winter X makes by far the nicest set up ive seen. The stinky looks cool.

is that a Chev cross fire in the back ground?


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

NRTH SHORE said:


> is that a Chev cross fire in the back ground?


That would be one of my other toys...03 Mustang Cobra @ 462 rear wheel HP.


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Pyro said:


> Let's try it again. I hope it works....


Does anyone think that my rear fender will be a problem when getting on and sitting on the chairlift??


----------



## summitlt (Jan 30, 2004)

*Ive done the same thing*

but, I used some steel and made a setup that bolts over my front wheel. I leave the rear alone. Then you can still climb and ride on flats. Then still bomb the downhills.

And you still get brakes.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

are you gonna put bungees on it?


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

eman said:


> are you gonna put bungees on it?


If you're referring to mine, it doesn't need bungies since the mounts are spring loaded at the axle bolts. The skis move with the terrain but when you get air, it always goes back to the neutral position which is the position when you tighten the bolts. To be sure, I placed it on the ground (level) then tightened the bolts. Here are more pics...


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Hvae you tried it out yet? Is it worth the money?


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

DHbiker said:


> Hvae you tried it out yet? Is it worth the money?


Tomorrow will be the first time. So far, the simplicity and the looks is worth it but tomorrow is the true test. One thing to note was that I replaced the handlebar with a home grown unit because to keep the transformation simple, I took the original handle bar off with all the components attached. It was a 10 minute conversion.


----------



## Ohio_Huck (May 13, 2004)

i have been thinking about these. i am a skier more than i am a biker, but this is what they need to do. The shape of a ski is wider at the tip and tail than it is at the waist, so the front ski should be shaped like this: \ / 
and the back one like this: / \
this would make these things turn way more

also, they should make some humungus skis with ^ shapes, and use them in serious BC riding. it would be like the rampage, but 10 X crazier. and a brake wouldnt be that hard, but it would need to be built tough. just a paddle scoop thing on the tails that would cut down into the snow when you pulled the lever.

and the wider skis would help in the park and groomed runs, cause a wider ski is more stable, just like fat tires are.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Pyro said:


> Let's try it again. I hope it works....


dude that is the sickest thing i have ever seen. tell us how that thing rides...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey Pyro how did it go today? I am sure you had a ball . Lets here about the crashes. I see you took the fenders off I think they may have been a problem on the chairlifts Cant wait to hear from you We dont have quite enough snow here yet but I will have mine out VERY soon


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> Hey Pyro how did it go today? I am sure you had a ball . Lets here about the crashes. I see you took the fenders off I think they may have been a problem on the chairlifts Cant wait to hear from you We dont have quite enough snow here yet but I will have mine out VERY soon


It was a BLAST!! It was kinda cool being a "Beginner" all over again. Here's the skinny...

Carving was cake and it WAS carving. Just point the bike in any direction and it goes exactly where you want it to. Just make sure you dont turn too sharp as you will go over the bars. I know first hand. Not a major crash like on a Northstar DH crash but exciting just the same. The most challenging part was stopping on a dime. The hockey stop was not the easiest thing to do on hardpack. I managed to do it a couple of times when the snow got softer and it felt awsome to do but it will take a few more trips to perfect...just like anything else I suppose. Another thing to do was wip the rear left and right. It was like fishtailing my old BMX only you dont really make it leave the ground, just wip it almose like your skiing on monoskis. It felt and looked awsome as some of the bistanders can attest but it didn't really slow you down all that much. Maybe if I wipped it more, it would slow me down more. I'll have to experiment more next time. My problem was that the run I was on was short and full of beginner snowboarders so stopping was critical. In addition, I was trying to learn and teach my 8 year old how to snowboard at the same time. The best conditions would be slightly soft snow with a nice long run so if you have to stop, you can do it gradually. Stopping was even more difficult in the morning ice as with any other snow sport. Oh, someone mentioned that a wider base would be better on groomed slopes....On the contrary. Carving would be a BIATCH with a wider base and it would drift all over the place. With a wider base, it would be more difficult to get an edge to carve with. I noticed that when I would ride flat on the ski surface and hit a patch of soft snow, I felt the bike drift and make me feel out of control for a split second. It was definitely a challenge and not as easy as the video on the WinterXbike website looked. It takes the balance of a biker and the edge carving knowledge of sking. Getting on and off the chairlift was cake. Just pop the front end up when you get on and sit with the seat on the chair between your legs...just make sure you dont place the seat on your balls. Getting off, just plop the bike down between your legs and push off. Just make sure when you push off, run like hell because the chair is right on your ass. Most of the time, the chair ended up scooting me along. Once, I tried putting the bike next to me and walked(ran) it off on my side which worked great but was awkward while on the chair. One thing is for sure, I got TONS OF LOOKS on the Stinky. Many people thought it was a dedicated skibike and they freaked out when I told them it was my freeride bike in skibike configuration.

I would definetely recommend it. The WinterXbike worked perfectly and felt cool. Not a single problem. The instructions even warned me about checking the allignment of the skis after a crash to make sure the springs didn't move. After one (or two) of my crashes, the front skis spring load had moved. No biggie, just yank on the ski in the opposite direction and you can feel the spring re-set. I guess it's better than breaking the spring after a stack. The other thing was the pivot point on left side of the Stinky. It got in the way of the foot peg by about 3-4 mm so I had to grind it down so that it would be flush with the BB housing. It was a 5 minute fix with a dremel and looked OEM afterwards. Awsome kit...Kudos to Matt Hansen @ WinterXbike for some awsome engineering. My only advice to the kit would be to include spacers so one could adjust the height of the mounts. I suppose you can add your own spacers if you really wanted to. Btw, hydrolic disc brakes made the transformation a 10 minute job since I left all the handlebar items on the bar and fabricated one out of an aluminum pipe and simply replaced it. (ie. all of my components are hanging on my original handlebar in the garage.

So there it is. I would recommend it to ANYONE especially on a Freeride or DH bike. Full suspension on a skibike was a kick. You cant beat the clean look and worry-free operation of the WinterXbike kit. No bungees or home made rigging. The fit and finished of the mount is top notch. All for $300 or $129 without the skis. (And no, I dont work for WinterXbike although Matt Hansen is a cool guy who actually uses his product). Every mountain biker has to try it at leat once!!! I'm sure it will be the next craze. It felt like snowboarding in 1987 all over again!!


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Pyro said:


> It was a BLAST!! It was kinda cool being a "Beginner" all over again. Here's the skinny...
> 
> Carving was cake and it WAS carving. Just point the bike in any direction and it goes exactly where you want it to. Just make sure you dont turn too sharp as you will go over the bars. I know first hand. Not a major crash like on a Northstar DH crash but exciting just the same. The most challenging part was stopping on a dime. The hockey stop was not the easiest thing to do on hardpack. I managed to do it a couple of times when the snow got softer and it felt awsome to do but it will take a few more trips to perfect...just like anything else I suppose. Another thing to do was wip the rear left and right. It was like fishtailing my old BMX only you dont really make it leave the ground, just wip it almose like your skiing on monoskis. It felt and looked awsome as some of the bistanders can attest but it didn't really slow you down all that much. Maybe if I wipped it more, it would slow me down more. I'll have to experiment more next time. My problem was that the run I was on was short and full of beginner snowboarders so stopping was critical. In addition, I was trying to learn and teach my 8 year old how to snowboard at the same time. The best conditions would be slightly soft snow with a nice long run so if you have to stop, you can do it gradually. Stopping was even more difficult in the morning ice as with any other snow sport. Oh, someone mentioned that a wider base would be better on groomed slopes....On the contrary. Carving would be a BIATCH with a wider base and it would drift all over the place. With a wider base, it would be more difficult to get an edge to carve with. I noticed that when I would ride flat on the ski surface and hit a patch of soft snow, I felt the bike drift and make me feel out of control for a split second. It was definitely a challenge and not as easy as the video on the WinterXbike website looked. It takes the balance of a biker and the edge carving knowledge of sking. Getting on and off the chairlift was cake. Just pop the front end up when you get on and sit with the seat on the chair between your legs...just make sure you dont place the seat on your balls. Getting off, just plop the bike down between your legs and push off. Just make sure when you push off, run like hell because the chair is right on your ass. Most of the time, the chair ended up scooting me along. Once, I tried putting the bike next to me and walked(ran) it off on my side which worked great but was awkward while on the chair. One thing is for sure, I got TONS OF LOOKS on the Stinky. Many people thought it was a dedicated skibike and they freaked out when I told them it was my freeride bike in skibike configuration.
> 
> ...


sweet. i think i'm gonna try it with my 2003 stinky.

about the pegs, how do they fit in? are they threaded or something and you screw them? i don't get that part...
great review, thanks


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Cool*

Right on man, pretty friggin cool huh It wont be long and i will have enough snow to go! Our local resorts don't allow them but we run a 4.5 mile out of bound trail Between Timberline Lodge and Government Camp on Mount Hood In Oregon, so it is not groomed but there is tons of daily traffic(ski and snowboarders) so it is fairly groomed but you can get off in some deep powder.Then shuttle it (as our downhill bikes) it is narrow (50 ft.)and fairly steep and fast at the top with lots of nice rolling jumps then opens up into a wide very steep meadow full of moguls, carving around in this is like heaven on earth then flattens a little and narrows down again even has a section of single track as you slide out the bottom jump in a rig and go do it again. Early morning cold snow runs can be scary fast 30 to 35 mles per hour. Scared one guy so bad last year I don't think he will go back again  The bungees can be a pain in the ass if you break one and dont have a spare,you can ride but you'd best stay on the ground. We have a new design in the works with the springs on the axles but our bikes handle awesome. And they are dedicated ski bikes that way I dont have to tear my Norco team dh down cause we ride them any day year round even both in same day without any conversion.Did they make you tether your self to the bike ? We will be going to Snoqualmie Pass near Seattle this year they will let us on 3 lifts with groomed slopes and terrain parks  but they say we got to tie ourself to the bike. Any way enjoy your new toy and have a great winter with it


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

matt said:


> sweet. i think i'm gonna try it with my 2003 stinky.
> 
> about the pegs, how do they fit in? are they threaded or something and you screw them? i don't get that part...
> great review, thanks


The pegs or platforms fit into the BB housing and has holes in the middle where it goes onto the BB. A bolt goes through the pegs and through the BB and bolts down. You will have to dremel around the pivot on the left side it is no big deal.


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> Right on man, pretty friggin cool huh It wont be long and i will have enough snow to go! Our local resorts don't allow them but we run a 4.5 mile out of bound trail Between Timberline Lodge and Government Camp on Mount Hood In Oregon, so it is not groomed but there is tons of daily traffic(ski and snowboarders) so it is fairly groomed but you can get off in some deep powder.Then shuttle it (as our downhill bikes) it is narrow (50 ft.)and fairly steep and fast at the top with lots of nice rolling jumps then opens up into a wide very steep meadow full of moguls, carving around in this is like heaven on earth then flattens a little and narrows down again even has a section of single track as you slide out the bottom jump in a rig and go do it again. Early morning cold snow runs can be scary fast 30 to 35 mles per hour. Scared one guy so bad last year I don't think he will go back again  The bungees can be a pain in the ass if you break one and dont have a spare,you can ride but you'd best stay on the ground. We have a new design in the works with the springs on the axles but our bikes handle awesome. And they are dedicated ski bikes that way I dont have to tear my Norco team dh down cause we ride them any day year round even both in same day without any conversion.Did they make you tether your self to the bike ? We will be going to Snoqualmie Pass near Seattle this year they will let us on 3 lifts with groomed slopes and terrain parks  but they say we got to tie ourself to the bike. Any way enjoy your new toy and have a great winter with it


That sounds like some awsome back country riding. Make sure to get some pics when you go. Sunday, I didn't have anyone to take pictures but in a couple of weeks, I'll make sure to have someone snap some shots. Hopefully, some time this winter, I'll be able to ride with Matt Hansen who owns WinterXbikes. He rides at Sierra at Tahoe which is about an hour from me near South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Pyro said:


> The pegs or platforms fit into the BB housing and has holes in the middle where it goes onto the BB. A bolt goes through the pegs and through the BB and bolts down. You will have to dremel around the pivot on the left side it is no big deal.


cool thanks for the info.
see ya on the slopes.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

the lack of gyroscopic force of rotating wheels doesnt screw with the ride and ballance of the bike?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> the lack of gyroscopic force of rotating wheels doesnt screw with the ride and ballance of the bike?


I am not even going to give a reply to that! Man you got to try it


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Pyro said:


> That sounds like some awsome back country riding. Make sure to get some pics when you go. Sunday, I didn't have anyone to take pictures but in a couple of weeks, I'll make sure to have someone snap some shots. Hopefully, some time this winter, I'll be able to ride with Matt Hansen who owns WinterXbikes. He rides at Sierra at Tahoe which is about an hour from me near South Lake Tahoe.


Last years pics along with other freeride pics at http://community.webshots.com/user/dewey1111


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> the lack of gyroscopic force of rotating wheels doesnt screw with the ride and ballance of the bike?


That's actually a very good question. It felt like the edges of the skis countered the absense of the gyroscopic force of rotating tires. I have to admit that with icy conditions, you can feel the lack of gyroscopic effects of tires but to tell you the truth, you're having too much fun to think about it. In fact, I think it's the lack of the gyro effect that makes it feel different. Edges are your friend so you actually have to stay on one or the other. I think that was my problem that day.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

it must feel funky to leave the ground eh?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> it must feel funky to leave the ground eh?


They are awesome in the air it is the landings that can be tricky you really need to stick your landings tight or the bike may come out from under you!!! The ski's are not as forgiving as tires


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Well, I'll be going up again the Saturday. I'm going to work on my "hockey" stops. I'll have to try stearing with the handlebars less and using the edges. I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Pyro said:


> Well, I'll be going up again the Saturday. I'm going to work on my "hockey" stops. I'll have to try stearing with the handlebars less and using the edges. I'll keep everyone informed.


Addicting isn't it. How would you compare this to skis or snowboards (witch ever you do) on the fun meter? I had never done either so the use of the edges was a totally new thing for me and it took a while to get used to, but sure was fun learning and I to am still working on the hockey stop and may be learning all over this year it has been so long. But then again what was that old saying "its like riding a ski bike" It wiil be a couple more weeks before the lower part of our run will have enough snow and it is pretty rough early in the season , just makes it even more off a rush. And looking forward to Snoqaulmie Pass opening it is the only resort anywhere close to me that lets us use the lifts. Have fun man I hope to be on mine soon


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> Addicting isn't it. How would you compare this to skis or snowboards (witch ever you do) on the fun meter?


I would say it's just as fun if not more fun but then I love mountain biking too so maybe I'm bias. I've skied and now I've been snowboarding for almost 17 years and it's totally different and equally challenging. It's just frustrating because I'm a pretty good snowboarder and a good (enough) mountain biker so being a beginner is humbling. At least no one else is doing it so it's still unique.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Pyro said:


> I would say it's just as fun if not more fun but then I love mountain biking too so maybe I'm bias. I've skied and now I've been snowboarding for almost 17 years and it's totally different and equally challenging. It's just frustrating because I'm a pretty good snowboarder and a good (enough) mountain biker so being a beginner is humbling. At least no one else is doing it so it's still unique.


You will get it I am just adding a new spin to my mountain biking you on the other hand have a good snowboard background but hey we both just need to adapt our love of riding. It sure does attract peoples attention dont it  and that is way cool. Have you waxed your skis yet man It makes a huge difference as you know I am sure.


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Well, day #2 went much better than the first day. I figured out how to carve. You dont really stear with the handlebar...just lean like a mutha and it carves like nothing else!! Then just speed up the turns and carve hard from side to side. Before you know it, you are carving tight turns. I even went on the terrain park and got some air on some jumps. I almost ate $hit once on a big jump because I didn't pull up. I landed on my front forks...thank God for 6" travel. I'd probably endo if I didn't have the front shocks. Anyway, I FINALLY LEARNED HOW TO CARVE and it felt awsome. People were pumped and I had SO MANY people asking me about it. I even went on an intermediate run which was much steaper. In addition to learning the carving trick, it helped that the snow was "softer" than last weekend. All in all.....I'M HOOKED!!!!!!! If it wasn't for the fact that all ski resorts dont allow it, I may never snowboard again!!


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Pyro said:


> Well, day #2 went much better than the first day. I figured out how to carve. You dont really stear with the handlebar...just lean like a mutha and it carves like nothing else!! Then just speed up the turns and carve hard from side to side. Before you know it, you are carving tight turns. I even went on the terrain park and got some air on some jumps. I almost ate $hit once on a big jump because I didn't pull up. I landed on my front forks...thank God for 6" travel. I'd probably endo if I didn't have the front shocks. Anyway, I FINALLY LEARNED HOW TO CARVE and it felt awsome. People were pumped and I had SO MANY people asking me about it. I even went on an intermediate run which was much steaper. In addition to learning the carving trick, it helped that the snow was "softer" than last weekend. All in all.....I'M HOOKED!!!!!!! If it wasn't for the fact that all ski resorts dont allow it, I may never snowboard again!!


Oh stop it I am getting wood just reading this They should ban talking dirty on these threads..Cool man now I really want to go a couple more weeks  it is amazing the reaction from people huh every mountain biker has got to try this. So any of your riding buddies plan to join you in the fun we have 8 bikes going now and more on the way for this season great hearing from you enjoy


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

Pyro said:


> Let's try it again. I hope it works....


I know its an old thread, but how do your forks seals and internals act in such cold?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Gramatica said:


> I know its an old thread, but how do your forks seals and internals act in such cold?


depends on your fork but most tend to stiffen up a little, some worse than others but they all seem to work better after riding a while


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> depends on your fork but most tend to stiffen up a little, some worse than others but they all seem to work better after riding a while


There was actually a thread on here a bit earlyer and the subject was people thinking that the seals seem to shrink...or something along those lines.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Gramatica said:


> There was actually a thread on here a bit earlyer and the subject was people thinking that the seals seem to shrink...or something along those lines.


I dont know about that, but I know that the oil consistancy gets heavyier in cold weather


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Gramatica said:


> I know its an old thread, but how do your forks seals and internals act in such cold?


Front and rear shocks seem to be normal. I stiffened up the rear and slowed down the rebound since it sort of got bouncy when transitioning from carve to carve. Overall, I managed to dial it in just the way I like it.

On a seperate note, I called Mt. Rose (where I got a season pass) and asked if they allowed skibikes and they said that their lift chairs aren't configured for it. What a tool and pretty damn ignorant. Boreal has the simplest types of chairs and it works perfectly. They should really do their research before giving some lame excuse. I would rather hear "We're still learning about it so it's not available yet" or a simple "No, but we're looking into it." It was just annoying that they assumed a lot of horse$hit without doing their research. Not to worry though, they'll all come around just like they did with snowboarding. The all might dollar. So everyone, start calling and emailing all your favorite ski resorts about skibiking. IMO, it's safer than skining and snowboarding!!!


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Pyro said:


> Front and rear shocks seem to be normal. I stiffened up the rear and slowed down the rebound since it sort of got bouncy when transitioning from carve to carve. Overall, I managed to dial it in just the way I like it.
> 
> On a seperate note, I called Mt. Rose (where I got a season pass) and asked if they allowed skibikes and they said that their lift chairs aren't configured for it. What a tool and pretty damn ignorant. Boreal has the simplest types of chairs and it works perfectly. They should really do their research before giving some lame excuse. I would rather hear "We're still learning about it so it's not available yet" or a simple "No, but we're looking into it." It was just annoying that they assumed a lot of horse$hit without doing their research. Not to worry though, they'll all come around just like they did with snowboarding. The all might dollar. So everyone, start calling and emailing all your favorite ski resorts about skibiking. IMO, it's safer than skining and snowboarding!!!


funny thats the same damn lame excuse we have gotten from all of our local resorts!!!!! sucks dont it We have to travel about 3 hours to Snoqualmie pass to use lift and groomed runs. It was a hassle just to get Mount Hood to say we could cross their property (on foot) to get to the out of bounds run we use as a shuttle run.But finally the forest service told me it was PUBLIC property and that they could not say no as long as we did not ride in the ski areas. And WinterXBike even did a exhibition event at Timberline a couple of years ago. But I agree they will come around eventually.


----------



## Ohio_Huck (May 13, 2004)

ok, you mentioned the fact that they drift around when not on edge, there is a product out, and its a retractable fin that mounts through the top of the ski. it retracts when you hit something hard, but it digs into most snow and keeps the ski from drifting around. would work great for this. also, wide skis would not help carving, but they would make landing jumps, and riding powder (how sweet would that be?!?), easier. a narrow ski is benificial on the flats, but the fin would be something to look into. it sounds like it would REALLY help.


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Ohio_Huck said:


> also, wide skis would not help carving, but they would make landing jumps, and riding powder (how sweet would that be?!?), easier. a narrow ski is benificial on the flats, but the fin would be something to look into. it sounds like it would REALLY help.


I agree 100%. And the fin idea is pretty trick. It's like having the best of both worlds. Where can we find such a thing? Linky???


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Ohio_Huck said:


> ok, you mentioned the fact that they drift around when not on edge, there is a product out, and its a retractable fin that mounts through the top of the ski. it retracts when you hit something hard, but it digs into most snow and keeps the ski from drifting around. would work great for this. also, wide skis would not help carving, but they would make landing jumps, and riding powder (how sweet would that be?!?), easier. a narrow ski is benificial on the flats, but the fin would be something to look into. it sounds like it would REALLY help.


you got my interest also how about some more info where can we check up on those who makes them or any other info you may know of such as a link (hint)  I have been thinking hard on some wider powder skis since the main local run we use is an out of bounds trail and we do get into some deep powder


----------



## Ohio_Huck (May 13, 2004)

i have no idea. i saw it a while ago in an old SKI magazine. i have been interested in building skis, and it would be sweet to build a nice fat set for this application. you could prolly just bolt a set of old waterski fins on (through the top). or make something a little more tech. check the ski magazine website. it might have been for nordic or telemark skis, but it would definatly a good idea. i wish i had some real hills around hear, or i would definatly build a set of skis for my bike. if you want BIG powder skis, either go with some old skiblades, or better yet, junior snowboards! you could mount them with the insert pattern. those would Float!


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

This weekend I will be trying out the bike at Donner Ski Ranch. Apparently, they are skibike friendly. Am I the only one on this thread that's already skibiking? I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Pyro said:


> This weekend I will be trying out the bike at Donner Ski Ranch. Apparently, they are skibike friendly. Am I the only one on this thread that's already skibiking? I'll keep you all posted.


So far you are  I will have enough snow soon (I friggen hope) Hey it has been a good day though I finally got my new hadley gold front hub for my downhill bike today after waiting a month and a half.............


----------



## FreeRiderFraser (Apr 17, 2004)

That is so rad!!! I want to try that.


----------



## sk8kid33 (May 18, 2004)

hey deweydude will you sell any of your homemade mounts


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

sk8kid33 said:


> hey deweydude will you sell any of your homemade mounts


I am not the actual fabricator and we dont have any more of this design made up that are not in use.But hey there is good news we have a guy working on a new design that has the spring loaded axle so they wont need the bungees. They will be very similar to the one we are using now but with a new axle,and bushing with the springs to keep the skis flat  I. And should be done soon. I will let you know. Where do you live so I can check shipping costs ? Private message or E-mail me if you are really interested


----------



## sk8kid33 (May 18, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> I am not the actual fabricator and we dont have any more of this design made up that are not in use.But hey there is good news we have a guy working on a new design that has the spring loaded axle so they wont need the bungees. They will be very similar to the one we are using now but with a new axle,and bushing with the springs to keep the skis flat  I. And should be done soon. I will let you know. Where do you live so I can check shipping costs ? Private message or E-mail me if you are really interested


I live in colorado springs colorado 80907


----------



## SingleSpeedSlave (Jan 16, 2004)

Pyro, how was the maiden voyage on the x-bike? Did the fender keep the snow off yer back? LOL!!!

I'm thinking of getting a set, where did you buy yourn?



Pyro said:


> Let's try it again. I hope it works....


----------



## Richard85 (Sep 18, 2004)

dude where are you located that looks like so much fun!


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Richard85 said:


> dude where are you located that looks like so much fun!


Hey man I am in Vancouver Washington and pyro is in Nevada I think.We ride at mt. hood in Oregon (out of bounds deep powder)and Snoqualmie Pass and mnt Baker in Washington allow us on the lifts and groomed runs. I am STILL WAITING on snow  but it wont be long now and our new design mount (with springs on the axles) is done and on a bike and will get its maiden voyage soon I will let you guys no how they work  YOU GUYS HAVE GOT TO TRY THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Northern Nevada got dumped on last Saturday. I can even snowbike on my driveway or even down my street. It's been so cold that the snow hasn't even melted and is still like powder. I didn't have a chance to go up last weekend because I had domestic duties but the weekend before, I went to Northstar but the snow sucked and they only had a tiny run for snowbikers and it was way too icey. Hopefully, next weekend.

Btw, I got my bike at Sierra Cycle works in South Lake Tahoe but you can get a set online at WinterXbike.com


----------



## londonlad (Oct 2, 2004)

*ski bikes ... with motors for uphill?*

Those ski bikes look like a lot of fun! Great stuff! They remind me a little of my GT, although it has a lower seat and I wonder if it is more stable being lower down (I suppose a GT is more like a recumbant ski bike!). These ski bikes might be less stable, but I guess they have a more freeride bike type feel than a GT?

The picture below is photoshopped (details here: http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=6584&size=big ), and it's probably old news by now, but wouldn't that be a great idea for the slopes!


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Snow Report*



Pyro said:


> Northern Nevada got dumped on last Saturday. I can even snowbike on my driveway or even down my street. It's been so cold that the snow hasn't even melted and is still like powder. I didn't have a chance to go up last weekend because I had domestic duties but the weekend before, I went to Northstar but the snow sucked and they only had a tiny run for snowbikers and it was way too icey. Hopefully, next weekend.
> 
> Btw, I got my bike at Sierra Cycle works in South Lake Tahoe but you can get a set online at WinterXbike.com


Oh man now your just rubbing it in! Didn't your momma ever tell you to be nice? LOL It is finally snowing here and GOOD Hood is getting mass snow as we speak and the lower resorts should be open by the weekend  Even Snoqualmie Pass is with in a few inches ( of snow!) to be open,and it sits at only about 2800 ft. I dont know if we will make it up this weekend but fer sure the one after that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will let you know


----------



## xbike Kenny (Feb 5, 2005)

*Up riding yet?*



Deweydude said:


> Oh man now your just rubbing it in! Didn't your momma ever tell you to be nice? LOL It is finally snowing here and GOOD Hood is getting mass snow as we speak and the lower resorts should be open by the weekend  Even Snoqualmie Pass is with in a few inches ( of snow!) to be open,and it sits at only about 2800 ft. I dont know if we will make it up this weekend but fer sure the one after that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will let you know


Dewey, I know this is thread is gettin old, but are you guys on the snow yet? I know lotsa guys waiting to get to Snowqualmie. BTW, Mt. Hood Ski Bowl rents the k2's so ski-bikes are allowed. You just need to call first and confirm [they want to see you load / unload so they know you wont drop your bike]. PM me if you want contact info.

Dont forget to check out the events section of the USA SKI BIKE ALLIANCE at http://www.usasba.org/Pages/Contest Events.htm

Huge rally at Durango Mt. Resort in CO Feb 23-27. Lotsa fun.

- xbike kenny


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

has anyone ridden a snow bike...what are the similars and differents between snowbikes and regular bikes


----------



## xbike Kenny (Feb 5, 2005)

*Several types of snowbikes*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> has anyone ridden a snow bike...what are the similars and differents between snowbikes and regular bikes


First of all, I assume you mean ski-bike [I have seen plenty of posts where 'snowbike' = fat and / or studded tires...]

There are 3 types of ski-bikes: (1) traditional [old-style european, no suspension, basically tubes between your legs that you must ride with small footskis on your feet], (2) bike-boards [cross between scooters and bmx that ride on snowboards], and (3) hybrid [very much resemble bicycles with skis instead of wheels; rider typically rides on footpegs rather than footskis].

The pics in this post are hybrids, which I think are the most fun to ride. VERY much like riding a bike, only no brakes. I mostly ride DH bikes [Turner, a Super 8, and ST-3] converted for the winter to ski-bikes. I also ride a BMX conversion when I am havin fun in the terrain park.

Performance wise, you can carve on a rail, or whip your tail out and hockey stop. Gets funky in the pow, but the face plants are more fun. Nothing like 8" of fresh pow [and a long pull on the camelback] to get the courage to practice your superman seatgrab or indian air.

For places to ride near you, check out the American Ski-Bike Association www.ski-bike.org site for friendly resorts. For race info, check out the USA SKI BIKE ALLIANCE at www.usasba.org.

Dooood, did I mention it was a blast? lol


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*This Winter Sucks*



BTW said:


> . PM me if you want contact info. Hey Kenny whats up? Man you guys just won't let this thread die (thats cool) this snow season SUCKS  I have had the bike out just one time this year and that was just a local tubing hill then we lost our snow!!! We finally got some snow last weekend but our lower elavation resorts are still not open, hope soon  And Ski Bpwl will only allow their rented bikes on the lifts even if you own a k-2 bike it would not be allowed to my understanding  wtf thats not cool


----------



## BigBri777 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey bro had an awesome time Sunday up at Mt. Hood people have got to try this it is awesome adreneline rush. Would like to get 1 more trip in this year


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Hey Bro welcome to the forum*



BigBri777 said:


> Hey bro had an awesome time Sunday up at Mt. Hood people have got to try this it is awesome adreneline rush. Would like to get 1 more trip in this year


How'd you manage to dig up this old thread ? You either spent alot of time on here or you got that search thingy figured out allready  .I knew you'd love that trail ,man you ripped it up, it was so cool riding with you!

Hoodoo will be closing soon, but with this snow pack the pine should be ridable for a while yet.

We can prolly do at least one more trip but you'll have to ride the Cannondale unless we put the ski kit on your bike. Matts bike is done for the year until we get him a fork  .

I'll be in touch.........


----------

